# Alternative Center Caps for Enkei RPF1's?



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't like the original center caps which are here - http://www.tirerack.com/images...P.jpg








Is there another center cap that will fit? Preferably a VW Symbol?


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 3:19 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## frenchfriedcaddy (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Alternative Center Caps for Enkei RPF1's? (VWGolfA4)*

You could do what I'm doing, I guess...
I've got BMW bottlecaps, and I'm replacing the BMW center logos with VW ones that I got off ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem









They're not "factory vw" accessories or anything, but they look like they're decent quality. Mine are 1.75", but there are others out there that are different sizes, not sure how big that enkei centercap logo is, but you could check when you get them... So you still use the same cap, but with a different logo in the middle, get it?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Alternative Center Caps for Enkei RPF1's? (frenchfriedcaddy)*

Thank you!


----------



## frenchfriedcaddy (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Alternative Center Caps for Enkei RPF1's? (VWGolfA4)*

np. If you keep an eye out, sometimes he lists them as a 16.99 auction instead of the 19.99 buy-it-now price, that's how I got mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Alternative Center Caps for Enkei RPF1's? (frenchfriedcaddy)*

Option above is no longer available, does anyone else know of anything?


----------

